# Best drywall for garage ceiling?



## KEV21

What do all of you recommend for drywall for a garage ceiling? I am probably not going to tape and finish it, because I don't want to have to maintain the finish forever.
Thank you very much!


----------



## chris

KEV21 said:


> What do all of you recommend for drywall for a garage ceiling? I am probably not going to tape and finish it, because I don't want to have to maintain the finish forever.
> Thank you very much!


 5/8 . If living space above, check codes you may need 2 layers


----------



## KEV21

Thank you. Would you use the new lightweight board?


----------



## cdwoodcox

If this were a fistfight I would be saying. Dang you got knocked the fu6k out.
But really Chris already answered post correctly.


----------



## SlimPickins

CatD7 said:


> May a strapping young German boy attack your testicles with a claw hammer. This thread has been closed.


That's not nice at all. You should have at least gone with a ball peen hammer, since it's the first time.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Oh yeah welcome to drywall talk Kev 21.
And no lightweight stuff.


----------



## KEV21

Thanks cdwoodcox. 
And bring on the young german boy! He will need more than a hammer.


----------



## SlimPickins

KEV21 said:


> And bring on the young german boy!


 That's just wrong :yes:

Welcome.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> That's just wrong :yes:
> 
> Welcome.


Going through one of your bi-polar moments there slimPickins slash catd7:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore

KEV21 said:


> What do all of you recommend for drywall for a garage ceiling? I am probably not going to tape and finish it, because I don't want to have to maintain the finish forever.
> Thank you very much!


cement board..4x8 sheets It will last forever... The only way to go in a garage..sheetrock will last for no time outside ..so why not go with the cement board from the start ,,and be done with It??:yes:5/8 1/2 double layer don't make a chit!!! sheetrock wont last outside.. unless the garage is [email protected]!!


----------



## brdn_drywall

back in my crazy days in my fist home i saved the larger chunks of board (anything around 20") screwed it up with scrap backing put a tape coat on (pre-filled bevels as i wiped) and sprayed a HEAVY knockdown over it....
I also did toooo much drugs in the 90's :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Going through one of your bi-polar moments there slimPickins slash catd7:thumbup::whistling2:


I was just trying to be rude/polite, Mudstar.:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall

*tequila*

deb and i were drinking the necture of the gods, and the only reason i know what happened is we filmed it, and found it the next day. this is kinda weird-she dressed up like a german school boy with a claw hammer. well i dont really want to go into the horrid details. lets just say look on u tube. i dont have the whole docter bill yet. harve.


----------



## moore

harvey randall said:


> deb and i were drinking the necture of the gods, and the only reason i know what happened is we filmed it, and found it the next day. this is kinda weird-she dressed up like a german school boy with a claw hammer. well i dont really want to go into the horrid details. lets just say look on u tube. i dont have the whole docter bill yet. harve.


 Harve ...as sick as It sounds ....I have got to see that vid!!!!:yes::whistling2:


----------



## Sormax

KEV21 said:


> What do all of you recommend for drywall for a garage ceiling? I am probably not going to tape and finish it, because I don't want to have to maintain the finish forever.
> Thank you very much!


NEAVER PUT MORE THEN 1/2 On the ceiling it will sag at some point not a good idea, just use some jepson Green for weather and 1/2 is good for sound and your all done


----------



## SlimPickins

Sormax said:


> NEAVER PUT MORE THEN 1/2 On the ceiling it will sag at some point not a good idea, just use some jepson Green for weather and 1/2 is good for sound and your all done


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

SlimPickins said:


> WTF are you talking about?


 
I think that he lost his way.


----------



## SlimPickins

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I think that he lost his way.


With the logic I THINK he was working with, we'd all be better off with 1/4" on the lids? Because it's not too heavy?:blink:


----------



## wnybassman

Could jepson be translated to gypsum?


----------



## SlimPickins

wnybassman said:


> Could jepson be translated to gypsum?


You mean like George Jepson? R`uh R`oh Rastro? The Jepsons were that cartoon family that lived in space, right?


----------



## Mudshark

SlimPickins said:


> You mean like George Jepson? R`uh R`oh Rastro? The Jepsons were that cartoon family that lived in space, right?


Slim - You must be spaced out. That was the JETSONS


----------



## harvey randall

*hanging a garage.*

first of all i destoyed all those chips FROM THE CAMERAS that had that horible stuff on em, and the guy looked like me, but wasnt. second of all the easiest way to hang a garage-------- is to have somebody else do it. thank you very much, its past 1 am here so that means i went and walked on my code. actually this aint work, but i dont work on elvis birthday. now as soon as i find 365 more people, with different birth dials, ill be set free. harve- enjoy


----------



## bmitch

i complete every garage.2 of the builders i work for sheet walls with half inch plywood,drywall ceiling,i tape in drywall ,mesh in plywood ,coater up sheetrock90,splatter coat finish.gas seal required anyway ,so they want them finished for paint


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> Slim - You must be spaced out. That was the JETSONS


:laughing::whistling2:



harvey randall said:


> the easiest way to hang a garage-------- is to have somebody else do it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

b said:


> i complete every garage.2 of the builders i work for sheet walls with half inch plywood,drywall ceiling,i tape in drywall ,mesh in plywood ,coater up sheetrock90,splatter coat finish.gas seal required anyway ,so they want them finished for paint


Do you mean you apply Sheetrock 90 mud and a texture spray to plywood?


----------



## Mudshark

Jason said:


> Do you mean you apply Sheetrock 90 mud and a texture spray to plywood?


Well hey He is from Ontario :wacko:


----------



## bmitch

Jason said:


> Do you mean you apply Sheetrock 90 mud and a texture spray to plywood?


 i coat up flats with sheetrock 90.splatter coat finish with reguler mud.covers all inperfections of plywood.deluxe finish for garage.larger shops and garages,with good results


----------



## bmitch

Mudshark said:


> Well hey He is from Ontario :wacko:


 spent 23 yrs taping in alberta,transplanted to cottage country,hows work load on the island?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Well hey He is from Ontario :wacko:


read post #28 :whistling2:


----------

